# Urgent Help Now! Heater Overheated!



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey guys its been awhile since I've been on but cut to the chase, I came to check my p's to find the heater has malfunctioned and the water is boiling hot!!! Three of them aren't doing so well but the rest are fine, I've done a water change to get rid of the heated water as well as remove the f*cking heater, their still alive and currewntly gliding them through the water hopefully that help them out. Honestly I don't know what to do I'm just freaking out.. I need anyone's advice right now!!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

let the water cool down on its own. adding cold water may stress them out more then needed. removing the old heater is really the first and only thing you can do. depending on where you live this time of year you may not need the heater for awhile. just try and find a replacement as soon as you can to get your tank stable again. good luck keep us posted.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Hot water carries way less o2. So you want as much surface agitation as you can get to keep the gas exchange up. So point whatever power heads and filter outlets you have up as much as you can.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

alright thanks, yeah thats pretty much what I figured I can do at the moment.. Two of them seem to be putting up a fight so things are looking a bit better but they're still flapping around not moving much but one of them is just laying, breathing is slow.. I guess I just have to wait and see what happens


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

What's the actual temperature ?
Put in an air stone to provide enough oxygen, the temperature will drop by itself. Don't do any more refreshemnts, the changes in waterparameters might do more harm then good.

They can deal with high temps for a while, just make sure you provide enough oxygen


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

the water at the moment is at 74° but I duno't think two of them are gonna make it.. they're still alive but I don't see them making it. Theres one still giving a fight now its just the waiting game.. man this just terrible, I was just about to feed them too =[


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id do a water change then drain the tank down so the filters will throw the return on the water to oxygenate it well. If you have only cannisters you can drop the water pretty far, but for hob a couple inches under the return should be fine and still keep suction.

Just keep checking on them too.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

74 F I guess ? So how long have they been in a higher temp, and how high did it get ?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

It would have to be 74 F, the fish would be cooked if it was 74C.

Well now that you're going to need a new filter I think you should invest in a Fluval E, best of the best of the best, enough said.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this, it really sucks when this happens. Thats why I dont run heaters on my tanks, it happened to me once so I removed the heater.

What type of heater are/were you running and what did the temp peak to?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

damn that sucks are they OK?


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

hey guys, it was 74 F not 74 C just to be clear, and I don't know how high it was before but my guess from the original temp is a 20+.. two died off one hour after my last post and I had the one who was showing potential, kept checking on him throughout the night.. he went from heavy breathing and laying at the bottom to slowly swimming around.. I added another air pump plus a additional filter to get the water moving as fast as i could for more oxygen but when I woke up this mourning he was dead =[ the burns were just too much.. I hate that f*cking heater, this is the second time this has happened to me. I had these guys for 4 years!! well now I'm left with 4 and already I see a change with their behavior, ain't the same but I'm gonna stop by the pet shop and grab a few to introduce into the shoal.. thanks everyone for all your help and concern


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry for your losses man, it always sucks to lose fish especially after that long.

I would leave your tank without a heater and see where the temp stays at. If your house is heated and airconditioned in the summer then it should stay around 77deg, that compined with heat from your powerheads filters and air pumps should get you up to around 80 which IMO is ideal for any P.

Dragon Aquairium has some nice 5-6inchers since you wanna add some more so I would def check them out


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I had one of my tanks shoot up to 90F once. That was back when I had individual heaters. I lost some of the smaller fish, but fared pretty good. Just bring it down slow, and you'll be fine.


----------

